# HK City!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My new HK45!

(Plus USPc 9mm hard chromed and 6 week old USPc 45)


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Cool! That's a nice pistol. Just think how good it would look with a hard chromed slide. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, no, not gonna do it.

I initially had some functioning issues with the USPc slide after I got it back from hard chroming. I got them resolved (its a long story), and that hard chromed USPc is my noightstand gun. But, I won't hard chrome an HK again.

Plus, Tripp stopped hard chroming, and I tried Mahovski's, and they did a bad job. 

I think I'd try NP3 next, if I ever decide to try refinishing again.

But, the HK45 is staying as is.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I still want one of those. One of the best looking pistols on the market, IMO. Might end up with a P30L someday...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The P30L will be what I buy next.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You're turning into an HK fanboy, I see. 

You're in good company... I've got a pair myself and, as mention, looking to add another some day.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

After a bit of a hiatus from autos, I'm contemplating a HK45C just to have one form that series. Not sure as I've yet to actually see one up here.

HK city huh? If 3 is a city, I must have a state. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> After a bit of a hiatus from autos, I'm contemplating a HK45C just to have one form that series. Not sure as I've yet to actually see one up here.
> 
> HK city huh? If 3 is a city, I must have a state. :smt023


:anim_lol:

Maybe it is a town. I will be getting a P30L next, however.

I too looked at the HK45c - but opted for the USPc 45 about 2 months back. I have a USPc 9, and I prefer the feel of the gun over the HK45c.

At the gun show yesterday, I re-compared the HK45c to the USPc 45. Still prefer the USPc45.

But, the fullsize 45 USPs are too big for my hand. The Hk45 really has a nice grip.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I felt the oposite. I prefer a grip to be fatter and like the fact the USP 45 holds 12 whereas the HK45 holds 10, so I went USP route. Just one man's opinion...


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The USP45's are too think for my liking. Otherwise, I'd have the MK23 already just to tuck away. Happy simply getting at least one from each series. Need a VP70Z though, the other series I have covered and then some. A HK45 model, either full size or compact will fill that niche. proberly go with the compact as the full size just doesn't appeal to me visually. I think it's the whole grip angle and the grip length. Just seems long in the grip to me.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I too prefer the HK45c to the HK45. But since 45 is so expensive to shoot anymore, the P30L is looking better and better for that reason alone. However, I prefer V1 to V3. If they made a P30C in V1 I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I can concur with the ammo costs being somewhat of a factor but as i'm more interested in getting a model from each series, the chambering is more or less insignificant at times. Have plenty of 9mm Hk's now so a change is good. Only have one .45 caliber HK, a P9S and that's a safe queen.

Almost forgot, while you're in HK city, have fun walking' cause I've yet to see anyone else having the proper transportation.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> I can concur with the ammo costs being somewhat of a factor but as i'm more interested in getting a model from each series, the chambering is more or less insignificant at times. Have plenty of 9mm Hk's now so a change is good. Only have one .45 caliber HK, a P9S and that's a safe queen.
> 
> Almost forgot, while you're in HK city, have fun walking' cause I've yet to see anyone else having the proper transportation.


Nice wheels!


----------

